# Is there a FREE voice recognition Word Processor?



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Is there a FREE application I can talk into a mic and have the text written into OpenOffice or some other Word Processor?

Thanks.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

If you have Vista, then you already have Voice Recognition:

http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/55c37f8e-2b44-45df-bccb-e1938230b0041033.mspx

http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/50c5dd28-9f8a-429e-9669-a42a292cea231033.mspx


----------

